# Aires do's and don'ts



## 111948 (May 6, 2008)

Off for our first ever MH holiday tomorrow morning. Dover to Calais and then down to Girona, Spain.

I have allowed 3 nights for the journey down as I don't want to push either myself, my family or the Ducato.

I have sites booked for the 2nd and 3rd night. Although I am planning on using a Motorway Aire tomorrow evening as I have no idea where we will be when night falls.

Hence the question in the title. Aires do' and don'ts ?

Thanks in advance

Wayne


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

vegnomeat said:


> Off for our first ever MH holiday tomorrow morning. Dover to Calais and then down to Girona, Spain.
> 
> I have allowed 3 nights for the journey down as I don't want to push either myself, my family or the Ducato.
> 
> ...


I think most people would say don't use the motorway aires. There have been far too many tales of break-ins over the years.

The other thing commonly said is to use your judgement-if it doesn't look safe then it is probably not.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

vegnomeat said:


> Hence the question in the title. Aires do' and don'ts ?


Hi Wayne

:: Voici ::

And I wouldn't use a motorway aire either. Choose a spot about halfway to your first booked site, and find a town aire there.

Gerald


----------



## 111948 (May 6, 2008)

Many thanks for the very prompt and informative replies, most helpful.

I will re-consider my "motorway Aire" plans.

Regards

Wayne


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

vegnomeat said:


> Off for our first ever MH holiday tomorrow morning. Dover to Calais and then down to Girona, Spain.
> 
> I have allowed 3 nights for the journey down as I don't want to push either myself, my family or the Ducato.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne

What time will you arrive in Calais?
Which route will you take on the first day?

Members may have some suggestions of en route aires for your first night in France.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Wayne, give us an idea of you route from Calais and then a suitable Aire can be recommended, but please remember YOU must be happy with any stopover as everyones idea of a safe place may differ.

Please do not stay on motorway aires as they are usually in secluded area's away from the main public area, if you must stay on one park outside the main shop under the lights or even amongst the truckers is better that alone in the Aires park.

Bob


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you plan to be in and around Girona for a while and don't already know the area, there's a lovely little coastal town not far away - Calella de Palafrugell. One of the last unspoilt resorts in the Costa Brava. Nice campsite there too.


----------



## 111948 (May 6, 2008)

I arrive in Calais around 17.00 and plan on taking the E15 and stopping just south of Paris somewhere on the A10/E05.

Somewhere between Paris and Orleans would be ideal. 

Thanks once again.

Wayne


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

take aquick look at camping car info for your route. Don't stay on a motorway aire.

Putties


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

vegnomeat said:


> Somewhere between Paris and Orleans would be ideal.


Hi Wayne, the area between Paris and Orleans is a bit of a desert for aires 

If you manage to get as far as Orleans then there is a nice free aire at Beaugency, a few kms west and just off the A10...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=590

Only problem is its very popular at this time of year, if its full and you're just overnighting then in most cases it's usually acceptable to park just outside an aire as long as you are discreet and not causing any obstructions..

pete


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

it has been said do not over night on a motorway aire they are really just meant for a driving break.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Wayne, give us an idea of you route from Calais and then a suitable Aire can be recommended, but please remember YOU must be happy with any stopover as everyones idea of a safe place may differ.
> 
> Please do not stay on motorway aires as they are usually in secluded area's away from the main public area, if you must stay on one park outside the main shop under the lights or even amongst the truckers is better that alone in the Aires park.
> 
> Bob


Bob. You are right. Everyones idea of a safe place may differ.... For us, out of the way and as far away from truckers and shop lights is the safest.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I agree BILLYM, I have stopped on Motorway Aires (the ones with service stations, not the picnic ones) and would probably do so again.

However we have been broken into and that was the one time we stopped right in amongst the lorries.

4.30am in the morning surrounded by lorries in a well lit aires in the s of France my door alarms went off (rape alarms installed by me). Someone had got the door part open, cut through the seat belt which was threaded through the door handle and started to get in. Obviously frightened off by the noise from the alarm.

I was up and into the cab in seconds - looked outside saw lorry drivers walking about, lorry drivers sat in their cabs smoking, reading etc, quite a lot of activity really. THE SCUM BAGS HAD WATCHED WHILST SOMEONE BROKE INTO MY MOTORHOME.

Lorry drivers - keep away from them.

We will still use a motorway aires providing we can get away from lorries, park near the shop and near other campers. I now chain my front doors together.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

vegnomeat
Everyone has said Don't stay on Motorway Aires please take heed.

Come off the Motorway into a village about 3 or 4 klm. 

If you fine that you cannot get into a Aire go to the village square and there is nearly always place to park.

Super U in most places don't have a problem parking overnight.

Have a great trip.


----------

